# Indiana



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Like others have posted here is a thread starter for all bunny slaves in the great state of Indiana. *New board, must still see who is logged in before I post - Wabbitdad12*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm a HOOSIER! :bunnydance:

(Native to Indiana for those who don't know what a Hoosier is..... and don't ask what it means - I have no clue!)

I'm in Central Indiana if anyone ever needs a transport, etc.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 9, 2009)

Poor Indiana needs some Bunny Love!!! I was born in Anderson and raised in Fortville. Just a 1 stop-light town. Me and My Sister are the only ones that Left our small Town. Besides my mom but she just moved to an even smaller town! 

So I too am Proud to be a Hoosier! 

P.S. Glad I missed the 12inches of Snow!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 18, 2009)

What is a "Hoosier" one of the great mystery's of the world.


----------



## MiniRex (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey hoosiers! I'm from Central Indiana and just got our first rabbit from the Wolf Lake swap. :bunnydance:









_____________________________________

www.youravon.com/glendachandler


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jun 18, 2009)

Just moved to Indianapolis.


----------



## marzkat (Jun 25, 2009)

southern indiana is where i'm from


----------



## Karlie (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoo! marzkat So am I!
Anyone know of any Rex rabbits for sale in Southern IN?
Also any shows going on soon, I'm going to be at the Charlestown show (HHR Club) anyone going to that?


----------



## momto1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Another Hoosier added to the board!

We are in chesterton (which is right on the indiana/illinois border). We are right on the beach.

We are from Joliet Illinois area but moved here when we came out to visit our friend who had just moved in with his girlfriend (ofcourse they broke up 3 months after we moved out here and he moved back to illinois).

We love it here!


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I would like to know where there's any good show's in Indiana!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 16, 2010)

There is a very good rabbit showinSeptember. It is held at the St. Joseph county fairgrounds just south of South Bend. I believe its sponsored by the Heartland Polish Rabbit club and the River Valley Rabbit Club, September 18th. 

I go every year, well organized, lots of fun.


----------



## Flirtycuddle (Sep 24, 2010)

Just moved to Indiana in June and adopted my first bunny September 17th


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well I hope the move to Indiana was a good thing!

Just becareful, bunny's are like potato chips and pistachio's you just can't stop at one.

Are you going to start a blog?


----------



## Flirtycuddle (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL I promised my other half I would just get one bunny and since this one seems to of dropped in our laps it worked out great. 
I moved here to be with my other half who i met online back in March so yes it was a great move. 
Haven't really thought about starting a blog but still might right now mostly just reading up on the best care for the new family member and figuring out his stuborness lol.


----------



## ABBUNNY (Oct 10, 2010)

I am here in Indiana , and I raise and show Satins ,Polish ,New Zealands,Mini Rex and just started in Hollands, Love to meet new people and have fun


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2010)

*ABBUNNY wrote: *


> I am here in Indiana , and getting started in Showing New Zealands and Cals.


Good luck, shows are a lot of fun to go to.


----------



## mitchell8684 (Nov 29, 2010)

we are up by fort wayne in Garrett, IN -- just joined the board this morning!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 30, 2011)

Who's all going to the show on Feb 5th in Huntington, Indiana?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2011)

I used to live in Fort Wayne and my wife has family in Garrett. The Huntington show is a very good one.


----------



## sickbunny (Mar 27, 2011)

I live right By Portage, which is in northwest indiana, close to the national lakeshore.

i have a pet lionhead, and 3 jersey woolies. I was hoping to breed 2 of the woolies to each other by now, but i waited to see what the health problems are with the newest third one, and now i have to wait till i'm sure the other two didnt catch it. even then, i may not be breeding the two, the female might be going back to the breeder. i'm longing for babies!


----------



## sickbunny (Mar 27, 2011)

Lake County Fair in Crown Point every August.

Love the rabbit barn there!

Lots of really nice experienced rabbit breeders and show people to talk to.


----------



## Tohkie (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in Indiana as well. Go IU!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 12, 2012)

I know this doesn't count because I'm not from Indiana, but I have a Hoosier cabinet from Napanee. Its from the early 1800's and was transported to SC from there. It used to be the only kitchen in our house! Great quality. Yay for Indiana!


----------



## Swim Skinny (Oct 13, 2012)

Monticello, Indiana....near Lafayette. "Hoosier" is a term used when references people from Indiana due to the way early settlers in the area would answer the door "Who's there?".... In rural Indiana the phrase came out "who's 'ere"...."Hoosier".


----------



## HappyRabbits (Jul 18, 2013)

I am looking for a Breeder for Mini Lops in Indiana. I purchased Pedigrees from him and lost his number. If anyone knows any please send me information. I didn't know if I could put his name on here. So any information on rabbit Breeders in Rock-port, Indiana would be grateful..


----------

